

Enforcing Manners, Tumblr Shuts Down 5 Blogs - linhir
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/02/18/enforcing-manners-tumblr-shuts-down-5-blogs/?hp

======
jrockway
Slippery slope. Nobody uses Tumblr for anything important, though, so it
doesn't really matter. The "anonbloggers" can easily go elsewhere.

~~~
villageidiot
What's "important"?

But yes, there's a fine line. HN has been struggling with this issue of
protecting the community versus promoting free discussion. It's one of the
toughest issues in social sites.

